# Pit mix, GWP mix



## Mustang13 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thought I would post pics of our new pit/pointer Ruby. We got her on wednesday from the Spca and is roughly 10mos old. 




















Also pics of her older (2yr old) sister Daisy who also came from the Spca who is a GWP/lab. No good pics of them together yet. We're all still getting aquainted  Hope you like.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

They are both beautiful...uh...what does GWP stand for...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> They are both beautiful...uh...what does GWP stand for...


I bbeeeeelieve it is German Wireharied Pointer... correct me if I am wrong people. And they both look adorable.
Nessa


----------



## Mustang13 (Jan 22, 2008)

That's right  German wirehaired pointer. She has a lot of hunter in her. I wish I could get a good pic of her pointing. Its SO cute. Her beard really sets her apart. When we bring her somewhere, everyone inquires about her breed.

The bearded lady-


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Now I can see...I didn't notice the "wire hair" in the first picture. I like her looks. I learn more about breeds the longer I'm on here...you can teach an old broad new tricks!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

They're both adorable. Love the beard... I am such a sucker for those beards...


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh yes I am a sucker for beards too hehe 
My bearded girl that I love more than anything! It makes them look more distinguished lol!









Thanks for sharing those pics! I vote MORE OF DAISY!!! Would like to see her standning!
Nessa


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

They are both cool looking dogs,i like your GWP mix alot!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I am so in love with Ruby's face. Good luck with her and congratulations.


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh so cute!!! Congrats on your adoptions!


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

Cutie Pies!


----------



## Mustang13 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

Heres a couple more of Daisy as requested. Thats the best I could do of her standing as I looked through my millions of pictures in my photo archives. lol.
Daisy is the sweetest thing.....her personality in indescribable. (of course we all think our pets are the best, don't we?)





















Yup, thats her in a too-too for halloween!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

What a CUTIE!!  Welcome to DF. 

We just got a bearded lady in with our rescue program; her name is Berdie. We're still trying to figure out what she's got in her.


----------



## bhawks (Oct 22, 2011)

how big did you pit pointer get? i have one


----------



## Mustang13 (Jan 22, 2008)

She got pretty big actually. Part due to having a baby a year and a half ago and her getting a little less activity. I believe she's about 57 pounds currently. 

Wonderful dog though. Enjoy yours!


----------



## bhawks (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks! yea the shelter said she'd be 30 pounds, but she's 45 at 8 months. we've been trying to figure out what she is and your post is one of the ones that helped us. here's pictures of her


----------



## Averyismypei (May 24, 2010)

Ruby is charming! I always love seeing dogs that have been adopted.


----------



## Mustang13 (Jan 22, 2008)

bhawks said:


> View attachment 30368
> View attachment 30369
> thanks! yea the shelter said she'd be 30 pounds, but she's 45 at 8 months. we've been trying to figure out what she is and your post is one of the ones that helped us. here's pictures of her


Oh she's adorable!! What's her name? And is she super cuddly?
* I can't get over that face!! She even sits like my dog......the squat/sit where she almost looks like she's making #1. Got us a few times in the beginning. lol

-And I goofed, I apologize. After I just saw your pictures, I realized you wanted the weight of Ruby, not my German Wirehaired Pointer. I just saw pointer when I read your post the first time. So my pit/pointer is only 50 pounds.....all muscle, but when the two walk side by side, she looks like such a runt!

One thing I'll say about shelters, is I feel like they "guesstimate" a lot.....which there is nothing wrong with, but as far as what your breed may be mixed with, and the weight that your dog will become. There is no real way for them (or you) to tell unless you send off the DNA, which I believe the last time I looked into it, was quite pricey and I didn't need to know that bad! lol


----------



## Mustang13 (Jan 22, 2008)

Averyismypei said:


> Ruby is charming! I always love seeing dogs that have been adopted.


Thank you!! I love hearing about adopted dogs as well. They will always hold a special place.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

bhawks said:


> how big did you pit pointer get? i have one


I grew up with a GSP. She was about 65 pounds, but was in the best shape I have ever seen a dog. We had a big backyard and played with her all the time so she got tons of exercise.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Aw so cute.


----------

